# Countdown!!!



## Alix (Dec 5, 2012)

20 sleeps left! Still have some shopping to do. Stockings, and stuff from my Mom to everyone. Got the major gifts done though. Bought the stuff for nuts and bolts (except the stupid almonds! DOH!) and will start some shortbread today too. Tree going up this weekend I think.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes, not long to go now 

I have all the presents bought, wrapped and under the tree 

I have the majority of food etc for our Christmas Eve buffet and Christmas Day lunch...just need to get the fresh vegetables closer to the day and the Roast Chicken Roll etc

Cant wait...love this time of year


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 5, 2012)

We decided to do Christmas a little differently this year. We bought gifts for our daughters, sons-in-law, grandkids, some friends, etc., but James and I decided not to buy for each other this year. Instead, we gave money to Gideons International (for the purchase of Bibles), and we bought for a 6-year-old boy and a 3-year-old girl who are part of one of the two families our church decided to "adopt" for Christmas this year (through Human Services). THEN, if we have the money to spend after Christmas, we will hit an after-Christmas sale or two if there is anything we want. I can't even begin to tell you how excited I was about buying for these children! 

We will be spending Christmas day with our best friends and having our Christmas Dinner with them.

I think the only people we still need to buy gifts for are my sister, nephew, and my "mom-away-from-home." And I need to get my Christmas cards made out and sent. I used to always get them mailed on December 1st, but I have gotten so bad about it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have no idea what to get for Shrek, he hasn't asked me about anything.  Other than that, everything is ready.  Well, I am still waiting for an order with the gifts for my office mates.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 5, 2012)

Eeeeks!  Appreciate the reminder.  Everyone in my family lives away from us.  I need to get mailing!  I have my niece's b'day a few days before Christmas, a new nephew, and very strict requirements from Baby Bro's wife as to gifts, which I will ignore.  DH's parents may just get a card, they don't need any more stuff, and don't seem too excited about more catalog food.  Thankfully, my mom still drinks coffee, though she can no longer eat fruitcake, which she dearly loves, and that I've sent her for years.

DH and I don't buy for each other, we take vacations.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 6, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> DH and I don't buy for each other, we take vacations.



That sounds good


----------



## Alix (Dec 6, 2012)

19!


----------



## chopper (Dec 6, 2012)

Alix said:
			
		

> 19!



STOP!!!  I'm not ready!!!


----------



## Alix (Dec 6, 2012)

chopper said:


> STOP!!!  I'm not ready!!!



I can't stop! I'm too excited!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 6, 2012)

chopper said:


> STOP!!!  I'm not ready!!!



+1!

Back up!  Back up!


----------



## Alix (Dec 6, 2012)

*humming* Its beginning to look a LOT like Christmas!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 7, 2012)

Alix, I have been going around the house singing that one


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 7, 2012)

OK, think I'm ready now.  Packages all mailed.  Thanks sent to Amazon.  Whew.


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2012)

Alix said:


> *humming* Its beginning to look a LOT like Christmas!


 
(Humming while doing a soft shoe dance) Everywhere you go.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 7, 2012)

"let it snow, let it snow, let it snow"   And it is.   I brought the shovels from the garage and parked them by the back door.   Ready for the weekend as I will get.  Not ready at all for Christmas.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 7, 2012)

The date is still in the single digit range so it's not time yet.  After the 15th it's time to get serious.


----------



## chopper (Dec 7, 2012)

We may get snow on Sunday. That would help get me going for Christmas!  I do have some of the gifts to send off to Michigan. I think I will wrap those tonight after supper. I need to get them mailed off really soon!  Oh the stress!!!  I want to send baked goods in there too!  I really need to get things done this weekend, because next weekend we have our grandsons!  I really love Christmas, but the time just gets away from me!  I will feel better once I get things done!


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2012)

18! WHEE! 

I'm not done either. I have more sock stuff to do, and shopping for my Mom to do. 

I DID get my Secret Santa gift off (Thanks to Amazon here too) after much freaking out. I just could NOT get it all to work, so I ended up sending a gift certificate. I know that is not the spirit of the thing, but it wasn't working well any other way. Hopefully my recipient won't be unhappy with that. I also GOT my gift from my SS. I got a HUGE pile of chocolate, and they are beautiful and smell like heaven. I can't wait to break them open after dinner. Heeheehee.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 7, 2012)

Ack! I better get my Solstice invitations out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 7, 2012)

The Snow!  The Snow!  It's here!!!!!!  6 inches in 4 hours...It's freaklin' beautiful outside!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Snow!  The Snow!  It's here!!!!!!  6 inches in 4 hours...It's freaklin' beautiful outside!


w00t!

We have had a little snow, not even an inch.


----------



## Addie (Dec 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Snow! The Snow! It's here!!!!!! 6 inches in 4 hours...It's freaklin' beautiful outside!


 
I have been thinking about you all day and your snow. Sounds like a happy day in Montana!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Snow!  The Snow!  It's here!!!!!!  6 inches in 4 hours...It's freaklin' beautiful outside!



So happy for you Fi


----------



## Alix (Dec 11, 2012)

14 sleeps! Two weeks! Yippee!

Tree is up and decorated. Going out for some more presents today. I still have socks to do and then the stuff for the kiddos at work. Busy busy!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 11, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Snow!  The Snow!  It's here!!!!!!  6 inches in 4 hours...It's freaklin' beautiful outside!



Finally!  Now you have ammunition for your snowball fight.  Did you get any ideas from the  Punkin Chunkin this year?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 11, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Finally!  Now you have ammunition for your snowball fight.  Did you get any ideas from the  Punkin Chunkin this year?



Lots of ideas...I built a trebuchet for snowball launches.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm just horrible.  It's not nice to make an ogre cry.  I handed Shrek the checkbook and told him to write a check for the total amount of his Medicare Part D (the prescription plan), he burst into tears.  Turns out this was really bugging him, where he was going to get the money and then he really started in because he doesn't have a present for me for Christmas.  Silly ogre, I have him what more could I need?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 11, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm just horrible.  It's not nice to make an ogre cry.  I handed Shrek the checkbook and told him to write a check for the total amount of his Medicare Part D (the prescription plan), he burst into tears.  Turns out this was really bugging him, where he was going to get the money and then he really started in because he doesn't have a present for me for Christmas.  Silly ogre, I have him what more could I need?



Awwww.  Silly ogre indeed!  That's so sweet.


----------



## mmyap (Dec 11, 2012)

My packages are in the mail.  I am victorious, the best daughter, sister, and daughter-in-law EVER!!  Okay, maybe I'm just "acceptable." I'll take it.  

MIL get pajama's, books and something yummy to eat, yet to be determined closer to the day.

 Kids get money.. I'm done, I'm done...oMG I'm done....

Ah man!!!!!!.....The dogs and the cat don't have any gifts yet!!!!  Oh, the guilt!  I'm the worst dog and cat mom EVER!!!......

More shopping must be done......=0(


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 11, 2012)

I bought a couple of gift cards today for grand niece and nephew.  I really have to focus on stuff for SO's gifts.  We exchange stocking gifts.  It's difficult to think of a bunch of new and different stuff to go in a stocking.


----------



## chopper (Dec 11, 2012)

Wrote out Christmas cards today (yes I still do that)! Bought gift cards for some great-nieces and nephews. Put those in cards for the kids. Need to order magazines for my grandsons so they will get something in the mail all year.  We bought my gift on Sunday, and Hubby's gift is in layaway. Still need to buy for each son. I'm getting there.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 12, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I bought a couple of gift cards today for grand niece and nephew.  I really have to focus on stuff for SO's gifts.  We exchange stocking gifts.  It's difficult to think of a bunch of new and different stuff to go in a stocking.



Andy, we usually exchange stocking gifts too.  It can sometimes be difficult to think of useful things to put in the socks...DH usually does a pathetic job (bless his heart). He says he just can't think of anything.   Here are a few suggestions if you are having trouble.

Toothbrush
Travel size toiletries
Knee high nylons (come in small plastic balls)
Razorblades (freakishly expensive)what's up with that?
Breath mints or gum
Cant go wrong with Jewelry
Hand Warmers
Mini stretch gloves
Socks
Lip balm
Cologne
Anything from Bath and Bodyworks (lotion, soap, candles)
Craft supplies (knitting needles. Crochet hooks, scrap booking items)
Did I say jewelry?
Gift certificate to Spa or Pedicure establishment 
Magazine or paperback
Pez dispenser ( just for fun)
Blank CD's
Charm for existing bracelet
Handmade coupon book good for chores that she usually does, that you will do for her, and/or for a foot rub or back rub.
Music is always good 
Nail polish (your favorite color)
Eyeglass cleaner and or repair kit
Small retractable tape measure
Oh! And don't forget.....jewelry 

I could go on and on.......hope two or three of these ideas will work for your SO.
 Merry Christmas Andy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 12, 2012)

I got a frozen lobster tail in my stocking one year!


----------



## Addie (Dec 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got a frozen lobster tail in my stocking one year!


 
I would never consider that a gift. I guess living where I do, I take lobster for granted. This past summer when there was a glut of lobsters on the market, I never once conisdered buying any. And anytime I go shopping, I walk right past the lobster tank. Never even look at it or have a hankering. I would rather have a nice big filet of Haddock.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 12, 2012)

Addie said:


> I would never consider that a gift. I guess living where I do, I take lobster for granted. This past summer when there was a glut of lobsters on the market, I never once conisdered buying any. And anytime I go shopping, I walk right past the lobster tank. Never even look at it or have a hankering. I would rather have a nice big filet of Haddock.



Lobster was a rare treat for a foodie child in Wyoming...


----------



## Alix (Dec 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Lobster was a rare treat for a foodie child in Wyoming...


Rarer still for an Alberta baby. GOOD Surf n Turf is pretty rare here. 

I used to get a tin of oysters, a jar of queen olives and an orange in my stocking along with sundry other fun little items. That jar of olives was gone before breakfast most years. The oysters were usually lunch. LOL. 

I am nearly done my shopping. I still need to find the perfect gift for my Mom, and get something for Bugs FROM my Mom. Then just get some bitsies and its a done deal. 

Only 13 more sleeps! OMG, seriously, I'm like a little kid this year, I'm so excited for Christmas!


----------



## Addie (Dec 12, 2012)

Alix said:


> Rarer still for an Alberta baby. GOOD Surf n Turf is pretty rare here.
> 
> I used to get a tin of oysters, a jar of queen olives and an orange in my stocking along with sundry other fun little items. That jar of olives was gone before breakfast most years. The oysters were usually lunch. LOL.
> 
> ...


 
I am more excited about the eye surgery than Christmas. I already know what I am getting. I would rather get something I need than something I want. But this year I am getting both. A button up to the neck cardigan white sweater and some undies. I have a beautiful sweater that everyone comments on. But it doesn't button up to the neck. Since I wear most open neck clothes, I need something that buttons all the way up on cold days. Needless to say, money is very short in my daughter's houshold this year. She has no income, and her husband is on disability. I think I have had more than my share of Christmas'. I would rather see it go to the next three generations. They need it more than I do. I just want peace and quiet.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 12, 2012)

I am totally not ready for Christmas. I've been working on a recipe calendar for relatives and I will be ordering items online for DH. So I'm not feeling a lot of stress yet. Maybe I should be


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 13, 2012)

I am all ready for Christmas, all I need to get is the food to cook on Christmas Day, which I will get at the end of next week


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2012)

Somebunny, thanks for the great tips.

Addie, PF, Alix, I still enjoy lobster after all these years.  Never had it as a child growing up and I was very disappointed as a teen when I had my first one and saw how little you get from one.

As much as I love it, SO has developed an allergy as an adult.  We found that out one year at the Maine Lobster Festival about 3.5 hours from home.  Scary times.


----------



## Alix (Dec 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> As much as I love it, SO has developed an allergy as an adult.  We found that out one year at the Maine Lobster Festival about 3.5 hours from home.  Scary times.



Holy cow Andy! That would scare the stuffing out of you. Don't leave home without the Benadryl and epipen now! 

12 sleeps! I'm all done everything except two small items and the work stuff. Ahhhhh! Now I can get focused on the fun bits - BAKING! I have the rest of this rotation to get through then I can start baking like a wild woman. I have to be careful how far in advance I bake. I've already made two batches of nuts n bolts because we inhaled the first batch like we hadn't seen food in years! 

I'm planning out my Christmas dinner. Bugs wants to help this year so she is going to make one of our desserts. I know it will surprise you all to learn she is considering something lemony!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2012)

Christmas dinner will be a little different for us this year.  I have to share my daughters' time with their mother on Christmas day.  As a result, instead of a big sit-down dinner,  we will be having a buffet-style meal with a variety of appetizers and a couple of desserts.  Each of us is contributing a couple of dishes.


----------



## Addie (Dec 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Somebunny, thanks for the great tips.
> 
> Addie, PF, Alix, I still enjoy lobster after all these years. Never had it as a child growing up and I was very disappointed as a teen when I had my first one and saw how little you get from one.
> 
> As much as I love it, SO has developed an allergy as an adult. We found that out one year at the Maine Lobster Festival about 3.5 hours from home. Scary times.


 
Andy, as a kid, after a Nor'easter, we would go down to Short Beach in the Beachmont section of Revere and pick them up on the beach. Take about five of them home and we had supper. So by adulthood, I was lobstered out. My second husband was a commercial fisherman. He used to bring them home from every trip. They were considered trash fish and would damage their catch if they put them down in the hold. So they would divide them up between the crew. the ones that weren't taken they would sell to James Hook Company for shack money. You do get very little from them Did you know that lobsters are right or left handed? The big claw determines it.

I can sympathize with your SO and her allergy. I am assuming that you were attending the festival in Rockport, Maine. That is really far up into Maine. I developed an allergy to scallops. And they are my all time favorite shellfish. So I have to be very careful when I now eat any shellfish. I can taste the iodine the second I put it in my mouth and have to spit it out immediately. Makes for some interesting moments when I am eating them out in public. Right now I have a large Haddock filet thawing out. My favorite fish. Don't you just luv being a New Englander! We are the envy of so many across this country.


----------



## Alix (Dec 14, 2012)

11 more sleeps!!! Whee! Last evening of work for the week, switching to days tomorrow. We have a holiday party tomorrow that I'm soooo looking forward to. Things are looking Christmassy around here, we've had fresh snow the last few days. Not a big dump of snow, just enough to make things look fresh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2012)

Okay, I can breathe, the last of my orders got here.  Now it's all over except for the day...still can't decide what to cook.


----------



## Addie (Dec 15, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, I can breathe, the last of my orders got here. Now it's all over except for the day...still can't decide what to cook.


 
Sit back, put yoru feet up and let Shrek do the cooking. Tonight I asked Spike to pick me up a small loaf of Wonder bread. How silly of me. He had to remind me "No more Wonder bread." What I liked about the small Wonder was that there are were less than ten slices in the loaf. That was if I only used two slices and the rest went moldy, no big loss.


----------



## Addie (Dec 15, 2012)

Although this countdown is to Christmas, mine is to the 18th. The day of my surgery. Then I willl start to countdown to the 23rd. That is when I have to bake all those cookies for my daughter's party.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2012)

Shrek is happy with hamburger helper, I like food a little more complicated than that!


----------



## Addie (Dec 15, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek is happy with hamburger helper, I like food a little more complicated than that!


 
Yup. I think you should do the cooking. The last time I tasted HH, I spit the first mouthful out. Way too much salt for me.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 15, 2012)

Eek! Solstice party on the 21st. I have to buy four more Ikea chairs and assemble all eight. Gotta buy some more wine glasses. The darned things break when you use them all the time. Gotta clean the house. Gotta bake some sponge cake for the trifle. Okay, breathe, breathe.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 15, 2012)

Taxlady, I feel you pain......our holiday party is tonight.  I have a full day of prep ahead of me. Don't worry, you will get it all done and so will I.  I'm pulling for you .   BTW, which chairs are you getting from Ikea?  I think I could use some spares  for the future.  Oh and wine glasses, yes they do break don't they?  Why not pick some up at Ikea when you get the additional chairs (Not fancy, but perfectly serviceable).  They usually have them for a buck or so during this season and heck for that price you can throw them in the fireplace ;-).


----------



## taxlady (Dec 15, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> Taxlady, I feel you pain......our holiday party is tonight.  I have a full day of prep ahead of me. Don't worry, you will get it all done and so will I.  I'm pulling for you .   BTW, which chairs are you getting from Ikea?  I think I could use some spares  for the future.  Oh and wine glasses, yes they do break don't they?  Why not pick some up at Ikea when you get the additional chairs (Not fancy, but perfectly serviceable).  They usually have them for a buck or so during this season and heck for that price you can throw them in the fireplace ;-).


Good luck with tonight's party! I'm pulling for you too.






BÖRJE Chair - brown-black/Gobo white - IKEA

Yeah, I will get it all done, but will I get any sleep the night before the party?

I will get some cheap crystal wine glasses. I really, really prefer crystal. None of them have ever broken during a party or even party-related. It's 'cause we use them all the time. I'm not too worried about breakage. I bought this dozen in 1992 or 93 and I'm down to six. I have so much stuff that I don't really have room for "good glasses" *and* "everyday glasses".


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Taxlady!  I'm with you, I prefer crystal as well,  but have been known to drink wine from a plastic wine glass.......geeze I would probably drink it from a paper cup.......errrmmm  .....maybe not ;-)


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 18, 2012)

Here in Oz...only one week till Christmas


----------



## Alix (Dec 18, 2012)

8 sleeps! I've done all the shopping for work kids, the stockings are crammed full, and someone else can wrap all the stupid gifts. I'm DONE. Now I'll be working on wrapping and putting things under our tree. I have 3 days off and I'll be baking and wrapping and singing my heart out. 

I borrowed Sing Star Abba from work.  Heeheehee! Can't wait to break that out.


----------



## Addie (Dec 18, 2012)

And while you are counting down to Christmas, I have only seven hours till surgery. I have to leave at 6:30 in the morning. Time to take a shower and start getting ready. I like to be tired and sleepy when I go.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 18, 2012)

Addie said:


> And while you are counting down to Christmas, I have only seven hours till surgery. I have to leave at 6:30 in the morning. Time to take a shower and start getting ready. I like to be tired and sleepy when I go.


Here's hoping the surgery and everything around it goes smoothly and well.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hope the surgery goes well Ads


----------



## Addie (Dec 18, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Hope the surgery goes well Ads


 
Thank you everyone. I am all dressed, no makeup, and ready to go. I have my coat out and so excited. I have waited for this moment since last March. Everytime they thought I could have the surgery, my heart would act up. I made sure I took my meds right yesterday and this morning. My pickup time is six o'clock.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2012)

One week till Christmas...we know Addie will be getting what she wants, her sight back!

So, what is everyone else hoping for this year?

I'm hoping for a nice dinner, snow and a new wool sweater...I need more wool sweaters.


----------



## Alix (Dec 18, 2012)

7 Sleeps!!!! 

I am hopeful that someone will get me a new hand blender. I killed mine rather spectacularly and have held off on buying a new one in the hopes it would be under the tree. 

After we take the pets for their check up I'll be putting on the Christmas tunes and rocking out the baking! I might even prep my dessert for Christmas. I think it would freeze well.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 18, 2012)

6 sleeps to go WOOHOO!!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2012)

Tomorrow should be my chance to do some more shopping.  I hate wandering aimlessly around the mall looking for ideas.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 18, 2012)

No snow in tomorrow's forecast, so I will be buying some stuff for the parties on Friday and Sunday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2012)

I got two (2) 16 ounce Wild Caught Alaskan Salmon Filets, from my co-worker whose husband goes to Alaska every year to fish.  She does not like fish of any kind!  And Shrek is not a salmon lover, so it's mine, all mine!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got two (2) 16 ounce Wild Caught Alaskan Salmon Filets, from my co-worker whose husband goes to Alaska every year to fish.  She does not like fish of any kind!  And Shrek is not a salmon lover, so it's mine, all mine!


Yum!


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2012)

I have no idea where I am posting this to. So whoever please send it to MIA. Surgery was succesful, will be out of commission for about two weeks. Thank heavens for touch typeing. Now to ifnd the angel.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have no idea where I am posting this to. So whoever please send it to MIA. Surgery was succesful, will be out of commission for about two weeks. Thank heavens for touch typeing. Now to ifnd the angel.


I will let everyone know.  I'm glad the surgery was a success!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's fine right here, Addie.  Was going to go looking for you if we hadn't heard by this morning how you were.  Glad the surgery went well.  Lots of hugs.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's fine right here, Addie.  Was going to go looking for you if we hadn't heard by this morning how you were.  Glad the surgery went well.  Lots of hugs.


+1

Addie, if you can't see the angel, type a colon, followed by the word angel and then another colon, no spaces.


----------



## chopper (Dec 19, 2012)

Today was the last day of work before the Christmas break, and the school district called a snow day!!!  An extra day to bake!  I'm so excited. It feels like a Christmas gift!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 19, 2012)

5 sleeps to go


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 19, 2012)

chopper said:


> Today was the last day of work before the Christmas break, and the school district called a snow day!!!  An extra day to bake!  I'm so excited. It feels like a Christmas gift!



That is a bonus Chops 

What are you baking?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have no idea where I am posting this to. So whoever please send it to MIA. Surgery was succesful, will be out of commission for about two weeks. Thank heavens for touch typeing. Now to ifnd the angel.



So good to hear your surgery all went well Ads


----------



## chopper (Dec 19, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> That is a bonus Chops
> 
> What are you baking?



I made gingerbread boys, several different kinds of cookies, candy, and Carmel corn. I'm thinking of making fudge after dinner, or I may wait until tomorrow. 
It really was a bonus for me!  I'm trying not to think about the filling that I didn't get done at work today.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow, that is a lot of baking, it all sounds delicious 

Do make the fudge if you have time, fudge is so yummy!


----------



## chopper (Dec 19, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Wow, that is a lot of baking, it all sounds delicious
> 
> Do make the fudge if you have time, fudge is so yummy!



Oh I will make it for sure. Maybe tonight, maybe tomorrow, but it will happen.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 20, 2012)

I bet it will taste fabulous too


----------



## Alix (Dec 20, 2012)

5 SLEEPS! OMGOMGOMG! I'm getting excited, and a bit anxious. I am sooooo behind. Heeheeheeheehee! I spent last night playing Sing Star ABBA instead of doing Christmassy jobs. Oh my we had fun. 

Baking and wrapping and cleaning OH MY! Last day off before the big day.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm getting anxious too, as well as stressed.

I started earlier this year with prepping for the party, but I don't seem to be any further along than previous years. I just find more stuff to do.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 20, 2012)

4 sleeps to go here WOOHOO!!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 20, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> 4 sleeps to go here WOOHOO!!


You must be better organized than me. I can't count it in sleeps, 'cause I might not get to sleep tonight.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 21, 2012)

3 sleeps to go


----------



## vitauta (Dec 21, 2012)

taxlady said:


> You must be better organized than me. I can't count it in sleeps, 'cause I might not get to sleep tonight.




i'm with you, taxy.  i've already missed two 'sleeps' this week alone!  i think it's part of an early winter cycle of mine, that of a recurring insomnia....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2012)

I lost all of today, sleeping.  Shrek finally woke me up about 5 PM.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 21, 2012)

You must be feeling pretty chipper then Fi after all that kip


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2012)

Nope just halfway rested up.  Don't do well with my sleep schedule getting turned on it's ear.  I was completely knackered when I got home this morning, but my mind was on and running.  I'm already looking at the clock and seeing when I can go back to bed.


----------



## Addie (Dec 21, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I lost all of today, sleeping. Shrek finally woke me up about 5 PM.


 
PF, every so often I find that I sleep a whole day away. My body is telling me that I need it. If I listen to my body I can pretty much stay out of medical trouble.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2012)

Addie said:


> PF, every so often I find that I sleep a whole day away. My body is telling me that I need it. If I listen to my body I can pretty much stay out of medical trouble.



Heh!  I was at work all night and got home at 8:30 this morning...that's why I slept a good part of the day away.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 22, 2012)

Well for me the countdown is done - the Beier family Christmas is tomorrow (Saturday) at 1 pm PST.  There are 22 people coming from all over the place so we always have to have it on a weekend before the actual Christmas.  This is the first time it has actually been just days before!

Anyway, I finally finished the slippers I was crocheting for two gifts and just have to wrap all the gifts (only four because we draw names and give to the kids), make the carrots and brussel sprouts and a seafood sauce for the shrimp ring.

If I get to bed now I should be up in time to get it all done!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 22, 2012)

2 sleeps to go


----------



## simonbaker (Dec 22, 2012)

Relaxing weekend. Shopping is done, baking done, gifts are wrapped. Life is good. It's relaxation from here on out for the next 3 days, wonderful feeling.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2012)

Only thing I HAVE to do is laundry tomorrow.  Haven't decided if I'm going to make our dinner for Christmas Eve or Day.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Only thing I HAVE to do is laundry tomorrow.  Haven't decided if I'm going to make our dinner for Christmas Eve or Day.


Laundry! Thanks for the reminder. I have to go check on the stuff in the dryer.


----------



## chopper (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm done!!!  All of my shopping, wrapping, cleaning, laundry, two party's finished. We leave tomorrow for my son's house. Just have to pack up the car and drive. I will sleep good tonight!


----------



## Alix (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, 3 sleeps left and I'm ready for the day. I've got my plans, just need to do a last minute grocery run and its all good. I'm looking forward to enjoying time with family and friends. Laughter and love is my favorite part of the season.


----------



## chopper (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice Alix. Now it's time to relax. I'm there with you. Now I can enjoy the family and have fun.


----------



## Alix (Dec 23, 2012)

Awesome isn't it? I love this time of year. Have a wonderful visit chopper, and Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## chopper (Dec 23, 2012)

And a very Merry Christmas to you too Alix, and all of you!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you too Alix


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 23, 2012)

Only 1 sleep to go!

It is Christmas Eve morning here right now 

Tonight Steve and I have our CE buffet, lots of lovely food, drinks and movies


----------

